# Home Made Blackwater Extract



## ptsherman (Aug 16, 2005)

I've been wanting to try blackwater extract in my RBP tank for a while, but I've heard it doesn't last long, and it would take a lot of it to achieve the desired effect (I have a 90 gal.)

So I made some blackwater extract home-style. I got some peat from a gardening store (with no additives!). I put a few handfuls in a pan with water (cooking dirt on the stove is best done when the womenfolk are out) and boiled it for 20 minutes or so. After it cooled, I strained it through some cloth first, then a coffee filter, and voila! Blackwater!

Does a great job of tinting the water that tea color, the fish seem to like it and it's dirt cheap!

Paul

View attachment 128656


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

how long have you been doing this? sounds interesting. has it had any weird effects on your p's?


----------



## ptsherman (Aug 16, 2005)

Just made some last weekend. It definitely dims the light in the tank, which the p's seem to love. No problems with the fish at all. Just keep an eye on pH & hardness, since a lot of peat can swing those numbers.

Paul


----------



## mulrooneyryan (Aug 13, 2006)

lets see some pics of your tank with the blackwater extract in it!, interested to see how it turned out!


----------



## ptsherman (Aug 16, 2005)

I will...from what I've seen tho, digital pics don't really represent the color well.

My intention wasn't to convince people they NEED to do blackwater; just if you're thinking about it and the cost vs. short life of the coloring was putting you off, I think this is a great DIY alternative, and from what I've seen, this is a big DIY crowd!

Paul



mulrooneyryan said:


> lets see some pics of your tank with the blackwater extract in it!, interested to see how it turned out!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Cool deal. Think it's cheaper then buying the bottle?







And what ever came out of my driftwood I would add to my tank after a good couple of boils that worked out good to. but I'll try yours thanks again.


----------



## ptsherman (Aug 16, 2005)

Excellent. I might try just soaking the peat in water for a day, see if that gives the color too instead of boiling and making the house smell like a peat bog.
I don't have a multi-chamber filter, or else I'd jut put the peat n there, as a lot of the guys do...

Paul



Sangre_Roja said:


> Cool deal. Think it's cheaper then buying the bottle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats really cool i think im going to give it a try

dark FrOsT


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

mulrooneyryan said:


> lets see some pics of your tank with the blackwater extract in it!, interested to see how it turned out!


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi all,
Im not trying to put your idea down, but ive done this before and still had no luck with longevity in the tank. My filters cleaned it up within a day.

But please let us know how you make out with it. if you figure out how to keep the water tinted for longer then a day or two please let me know..

R.T.


----------



## ptsherman (Aug 16, 2005)

Razor-

No, you're right, with water changes & filtration, it goes away. All I was pointing out is that instead of a couple bucks for some of the commercial stuff, you can make a huge amount of the stuff yourself. Just an economic thing...

I have yet to try putting some peatt n a bag or a stocking and trying that out.

Thanks
Paul


----------

